# angeln im winter



## kemo (21. Oktober 2015)

habt ihr mir ein paar tipps wo man im winter gut angeln kann?ich suche ein land/ort wo min. 15grad hat man im süßwasser angeln kann und es sollte in europa sein.
ich habe eine woche im januar/februar zeit und möchte ein bisschen verreisen,wärme tanken und ein wenig fischen!
ein paar vorschläge wären super um das weihnachtsgeld zu verbraten


----------



## Krallblei (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

15 Grad und Wärme tanken???
In Europa???

Scheiß deine Gedanken über Board und flieg mit mir Januar nach Ägypten für schmales Geld:m:m


----------



## Mollebulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Da schließt ja wohl das Eine (Europa/Wärme tanken)  das Andere (Januar/Februar) aus ........ #c
..... außer Du meintest -15 Grad: Dann wird`s mit der "Wärme tanken" nur was mit der Thermosflasche :m
Petri 
Molle


----------



## Cody Plaice (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Wenn nicht zusätzlich noch die Vorgabe "Süßwasser" wäre, dann könnte man auch Kanarische Inseln empfehlen. Da ist es warm genug, es gehört zu Europa und all zu teuer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

aber sicher, auf den kanarischen gibts reichlich wasserreservoire, ich kenn die nur vollgestopft mit schwarzbarschen. ok., ist etwas lang her, aber soweit ich weiß werden die als antimückenmittel gepflegt.

in der algarve gibts auch stauseen - bei regen ist aber fast alles lama, unbefahrbar...


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Am besten ist natürlich eine Sauna mit angrenzenden Gartenteich,da kann man dann die Rute raushängen lassen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Gran Canaria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6EK3_WoT4o

^^


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Angel doch einfach am Maroni, ein wunderbarer Fluss, der in Frankreich liegt, zu der Zeit sollten da so 27-30°C sein. 

 Pass aber auf, und versuche nicht den Fluss zu überqueren, sonst bist du ganz schnell mal in Südamerika.


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*



rippi schrieb:


> Angel doch einfach am Maroni, ein wunderbarer Fluss, der in Frankreich liegt, zu der Zeit sollten da so 27-30°C sein.
> 
> Pass aber auf, und versuche nicht den Fluss zu überqueren, sonst bist du ganz schnell mal in Südamerika.



nicht aufgepasst, soll in europa sein.

ansonsten ganz witzig, französisch-guayana


----------



## Cody Plaice (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Nuja, er hat ja nicht spezifiziert, ob es im politischen oder geographischen Europa liegen soll. 

Aber mal ernsthaft: Wenn man Wärme tanken will und das im Januar/Februar, dann bleibt wohl kaum etwas anderes übrig, als Europa zu verlassen. Und da werden die Kanarischen Inseln noch mit am günstigsten und v.a. sichersten sein. Nordafrika fällt ja leider vieles weg inzwischen. 

Wenn 10° auch ausreichen, mit dem Potential für 15°, dann könnte auch etwas in Südspanien, Sizilien oder der Türkei gehen.
Wo sich dort aber gut im Süßwasser angeln lässt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. #c Aber da gibt es bestimmt Experten hier an Board.


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Nuja, er hat ja nicht spezifiziert, ob es im politischen oder geographischen Europa liegen soll.
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft: Wenn man Wärme tanken will und das im Januar/Februar, dann bleibt wohl kaum etwas anderes übrig, als Europa zu verlassen. Und da werden die Kanarischen Inseln noch mit am günstigsten und v.a. sichersten sein. Nordafrika fällt ja leider vieles weg inzwischen.
> 
> ...



In der Türkei aber auch wieder der asiatische Teil ;P
ich würd auch auf Kanaren tippen. Kreta könnte auch noch passen - da weiß ich allerdings nichts übers Süßwasserangeln. Ansonsten was in Andalusien/Sizilien suchen, da biste dann aber an der Grenze mit den 15 Grad, tagsüber wirste das wohl ab und zu schaffen, Nachts wirds aber schon noch recht frisch. 
|wavey:


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Also wenn es nicht Frankreich sein soll, dann würde mir nur noch Malta einfallen, wo an manchen Tagen 15°C drin sind. Allerdings ist Malta auch extrem wasserarm, d.h. keine permanenten Flüsse. Also irgendwo musst du Abstriche machen.


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Werfe mal Sandanski in Bulgarien in den Raum,nette kleine Stadt mit zwei gut erreichbaren Flüssen in  unmittelbarer Nähe und einigen Seen die auch nicht allzu weit weg sind.

Eigentlich immer im Schnitt um die 15 Grad am Tage,meist wärmer und günstiger geht auch fast nicht.

Bei Interesse ist von dort aus auch ein schneller Ausflug nach Griechenland möglich.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

ich würde Zypern empfehlen, dort gibt es sehr schöne Stauseen mit gutem Karpfen-, Zander- und Barschbestand!


----------



## kemo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

danke für alle schnellen,netten und sarkastischen antworten
wenn es hier -10°C hat sind +15°C ganz angenehm
meine ersten gedanken waren auch kanarische inseln....
zypern hatte ich so nicht aufm schirm hört sich auch interessant an!
schwarzbarschangeln hört sich gut an


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

@Kemo: Zypern wird denke ich auch, von deinen Vorgaben am naheliegendsten sein, insbesondere wenn du auf Freshwater aus bist, wie ich auch  

Achtung: Blackbass macht exxtrem süchtig! Plus für Zypern: Im Winter ists einfach günstig hinzukommen, es gibt ne starke Konkurrenz unter den Hotels, und das drückt die Preise ganz schön, da bekommt man schnell guten Luxus- Standard für schmales Geld. Vor 2 Jahren waren meine Eltern im November und letztes Jahr im Januar für jeweils ne Woche in sehr schönen Hotels dort und waren echt zufrieden, wetter wr auch um die 20 Grad jeweils, bis auf 1,2 Tage Sturm und bewölktes Wetter, wo die Temperatur dann nur kurz etwas runterging.

Die Frage, ob du jetzt nach Nord- oder Südzypern sollst, also der griech.- od türkische Teil, oder Westen oder Osten, müsstest du halt selber wissen- legst du Wert auf möglichst gute Erreichbarkeit vieler Seen? Schöner Strand, schönes Hotel gewünscht? Möglichst große Sicherheit guten Wetters... usw?


----------



## kemo (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

top  beitrag meister,es darf auch gerne weiter diskuttiert werden!
auf luxushotels bin ich nicht aus eine gute flugverbindung und die erreichbarkeit der seen sind mir wichtiger.
da ich noch nie in zypern war weiss ich nicht ob die ost oder westseite besser ist...
grüße aus stuttgart!


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Kreta, auf Forellen in den Gebirgspässen?
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/rueckblick/?id=GR0IR0001


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Hallo, also soweit ich weiss, gibt es von direkt Stgt eine gute Verbindung nach Larnaka, mehrere Airlines fliegen diese Verb. Da im Süden, strandnah, sollte es auch klimatisch relativ gut passen. Mehrere Stauseen in der Nähe wären schnell erreichbar.


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Hotels kannst mal das Sentido Sandy Beach anschauen. Geheimtipp: Klein, aber fein: Das St Elena- Boutiquehotel! Schnell sein, Zimmer sind idR schnell vergriffen! Über einen super Standard verfügen auch die "Krasas Beach Appartments"! Zuletzt, eher noch ein Resort oder Clubhotel, also eine größere Anlage, wäre das Princess Beach zu nennen!


----------



## psymon89 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Hey, 2 meiner Freunde werden auch im Februar zum Angeln fahren, ich werde den Guide machen.
Könntest dich uns ja anschließen und mit an die Algarve bzw. im Alentejo zum Stausee und Flußangeln gehen. Da gibts dann viele hungrige Schwarz und Forellenbarsche (Achiga), manchmal auch Carpao.

hat zu der Zeit auch tlw. Regen, aber zumindest is es nicht zu kalt, denke zw.15-29grad tagsüber, je nach Wolken.

Kannst mir ja eine PN schicken, Frohes Fest

Simon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

psymon , wo fährst du denn genau hin? Wohne in Lissabon , war aber noch nie im Süßwasser in Portugal unterwegs...geschmacklich , wie würdest du die achigas einordnen?


----------



## psymon89 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Zum Clara stausee und zu nem kleineren den man nur auf satellitenbildern sieht, 10 min Fahrt auseinander. Gehen meistens vom Damm richtung Anlegestelle.
Ja der Geschmack, sehr Zart und frisch. Nich so abgestanden wie in manch Seen bei uns. Mit ganzem Knoblauch und Kartoffeln ein schmaus.


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

sta clara a velha immer noch holländische hochburg?


----------



## psymon89 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: angeln im winter*

Kam mir bisher nicht so vor, mir wurde gesagt dass im Moment ca. 200 deutsche in der Region sind. Von Saboia bis corte malhao..


----------



## kemo (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: angeln im winter*

frohes neues euch allen
meine planung hat sich leicht verändert.
zypern kommt nicht in frage aufgrund der politischen lage ebensowenig Ägypten.
dein angebot psymon hört sich sehr gut an werde die tage dich anschreiben wenn der neujahrskater so halbwegs weg ist


----------



## Promachos (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: angeln im winter*



kemo schrieb:


> frohes neues euch allen
> meine planung hat sich leicht verändert.
> zypern kommt nicht in frage aufgrund der politischen lage ebensowenig Ägypten.
> dein angebot psymon hört sich sehr gut an werde die tage dich anschreiben wenn der neujahrskater so halbwegs weg ist



Hallo!

Ägypten kann ich verstehen, aber warum Zypern?

Gruß Promachos


----------

